# Tatuaje Lighter by Lotus



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

You have seen this on Stogie's table for his Labor Day smoke....I was in awe.

This is something to see. Pictures do not do this justice. Once again....HUGE shout to DAN at NEW HAVANA CIGARS. He is becoming the TAT source for sure! He also got these VERY COOL Tatuaje East and West coast shirts designed by Pete himself. Sick artwork.

So this lighter is a monster to say the least. Came in a beautiful box and already filled. Monster triple flame too. This will light up my first GUAPO this weekend!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Must Have One!!!


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

I love these lighters. They are real slick. The new Alec Bradley lighters are pretty rad, too.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

I have one of these on the way with a box of Tat Havana IV's from a Jack Schwartz special...can't wait!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn that's a sweet lighter! Very nice :biggrin:


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

cool as hell


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome looking lighter!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is a side by side with my custom Zippo I made....


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Where's the motor on that thing??


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

That is the one Stogie had, yeah Me likey that thing!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That lighter is the BOMB! Sooooo sweet! Damn. :whoohoo:

CD


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet But It Must Burn Through The Gas Like A Knife Through Butter


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

my first was a villiger said:


> Sweet But It Must Burn Through The Gas Like A Knife Through Butter


From what I was told...this thing can go weeks without needing to be refilled...


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

It is simply freaking awesome! I love mine, watch your ball cap when lighting your cigars!


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> From what I was told...this thing can go weeks without needing to be refilled...


really im getting one now the one i have at the moment is made by true utility one of there jetflame ones needs refuling after two cigars


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That lighter just screams "gotta have"


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> From what I was told...this thing can go weeks without needing to be refilled...


That's because it takes a half-dozen large cans of butane to fill it!

:roflmao:

Very nice lighter. I'd be afraid of it "walking off"...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very very nice! Man that's one sweet looking lighter.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> That lighter just screams "gotta have"


Whomever sold Stogie his deserves commission for selling countless more to everyone else. If I can find one today I'm gonna pick it up


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I sprung for the lighter and the East/West sampler also. I tried for two days to talk myself out of it, but I failed. 



l0venpeace said:


> I love these lighters. They are real slick. The new Alec Bradley lighters are pretty rad, too.


Yeah, after playing with it at RTDA, I had to have one of those too! :redface: What the heck am I gonna do with all these lighters?


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

I would like one, could some one pm me on info on how to get one....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

sweet looking lighter,where do you get them.pm me with details please


----------



## AragornElessar86 (May 21, 2007)

I've had my eye on this Tat lighter for about 6 months now and am only waiting to pull together the money before I order mine.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, very cool looking lighter there PiPs. Looks sturdy as all get-out too. Not that I'm suggesting you test that out! :biggrin: It'd be a shame to damage something that good looking.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

It is an awesome lighter and VERY substantial in your hand... no BS here.

Contact DAN at NewHavanaCigars.com - Great Guy....tell him Mario sent ya...


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks Mario I sent an email to Dan.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

CubanoLou said:


> Thanks Mario I sent an email to Dan.


Anytime Lou....


----------

